# Any Reviews on the iJOY RDTA 5



## SKYWVRD (20/4/17)

Hi Guys

Just saw that @Sir Vape has brought in this sexy device and was curious if anyone has taken it for a spin, most likely planning on buying it later today along with a whole bunch of other goodies  

Hope to hear some good news, planning on trying another geni dripper

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalahari stoommasjien (20/4/17)

No review, sorry, but got two of them, received them on Tuesday and am pretty happy. Built the one in dual coil and the 2nd in single coil mode initially, but rebuilt the single coil as a dual coil yesterday, single coil not quite up to it, I felt. Tastes great and of course, like pretty much any RDA with or without T, it consumes copious amounts of juice.... time to DIY, if you are not already doing your own juices...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SKYWVRD (20/4/17)

Kalahari stoommasjien said:


> No review, sorry, but got two of them, received them on Tuesday and am pretty happy. Built the one in dual coil and the 2nd in single coil mode initially, but rebuilt the single coil as a dual coil yesterday, single coil not quite up to it, I felt. Tastes great and of course, like pretty much any RDA with or without T, it consumes copious amounts of juice.... time to DIY, if you are not already doing your own juices...


Compared to other Genesis Styl RDTA's like the avocado would you say its better? That is obviously if you have tried other devices like this one


----------



## Kalahari stoommasjien (20/4/17)

Sorry boet, only have a few drippers here, no other RDTA's, so can't make a comparison, but would certainly say the flavour produced is at least as good as out of my Twisted Messes 24, if not better. Build is fairly easy, plenty of space, I think I overwicked the 2nd one, will probably pull the cotton and redo that today or tomorrow, but still working perfectly, no dry hits or anything, just too much cotton in the tank, at least that's what it looks like to me... also running 316L SS in temp control mode..

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## aktorsyl (20/4/17)

Those are some wiiiiide-bore driptips..


----------



## SKYWVRD (20/4/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Those are some wiiiiide-bore driptips..


Ye and they are resin drip tips so much less heat transferred to them

The only issue I have found when reading about them is that they have no 510 adapter and you can only use the drip tip it comes with


----------

